# Anyone familiar with CMT Orange and CMT Contractor router bits??



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Recently Menards placed all Bosch and Vermont American router bits on clearance. Bought a couple Bosch bits cheap at my local store.

I now see that they have replaced these brands with CMT Orange and CMT Contractor router bits. I'm aware that CMT saw blades are a good value, but unsure about router bits.

Menards is offering from now until March 22nd a 11% rebate on all purchases. If they are as good as their saw blades then I'm thinking of buying some while the rebate offer is available

Is anyone experienced with using CMT router bits?

http://www.menards.com/main/search.html?search=router+bit&sf_brandName=CMT+Contractor+Tools&sf_brandName=CMT+Orange+Tools

http://www.menards.com/main/search.html?search=router+bit&sf_brandName=CMT+Contractor+Tools


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

They are supposed to be at the top of the class. I personally bought a Bosch bit and was very disappointed in the cuts it makes. I replaced it with a Rockler and it is great. Maybe I got a bad Bosch. CMT orange is supposed to be wonderful.


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

I've got a rabbeting bit set that I've been pretty happy with. Also got a solid carbide 1/4" spiral upcut bit that, while it was whole, cut great. It didn't last very long though, shattered on me on a cut. I was taking a rather aggressive cut with it though that was probably better suited for a straight bit, so I'm more likely to blame operator error for that one. Still though, I've done the same cut with a regular HSS bit until it went dull, no shattering. To its credit, it did remain sharp until the end.


----------



## Kryptic (Nov 8, 2013)

Im not sure but there are some router bits out there that turn into shrapnel rather fast and the only way to find out is to buy them and hope you dont get hit with the flying carbide.

It never ceases to amaze me, how many they sell, a box or set of 12, for less then a single router bit sold at Lee Valley.

Alas, if I had a choice, …..


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

buy the single bit when you need it and buy the best available when you buy. That will be the cheapest in the end.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

I bought the CMT raised panel bit set years ago and use it quite a bit. I don't see it getting dull soon. It cuts like brand new and is always used on hardwood.


----------



## Kryptic (Nov 8, 2013)

Im with Grandpa : )


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

CMT bits are great. (the orange ones; not sure about the contractor bits).
I have a few several years old that still cut beautifully.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm less familiar with their router bits, but with saw blades CMT offers an Industrial line, and an ITK Plus line, as well as a disposable ITK construction line. It's possible that they have similar designations for router bits…I suppose someone could always call and ask. Without verification, I wouldn't make the assumption just yet that their Menard's line is CMT's top tier.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the comments


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I noticed on the CMT Forstner bits they are sourced from China, if the contractor router bits are as well, I'd skip them. But the CMT stuff from Italy is among the best out there.


----------

